
Jim Tcl version 0.78 - vetelko
http://jim.tcl.tk/index.html/doc/www/www/news/
======
antirez
I started this project many years ago, and later abandoned it. Fortunately the
project found another gentle and capable father that developed it for years
and put it into a useful niche: embedded systems. However Jim Tcl is still,
for me, a milestone of my programming life. It was the first time that,
inspired by the Tcl internals, I started to realize how to write clean C code
using better abstractions. It's awesome to see the project still alive, thank
you Steve.

~~~
sitkack
For the Tcl internals, was this John Ousterhout's code or some other codebase?
Have you read his new (ish) book on Software Design? [1]

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Philosophy-Software-Design-John-
Ouste...](https://www.amazon.com/Philosophy-Software-Design-John-
Ousterhout/dp/1732102201)

~~~
antirez
Yep it was the original JO code base, but I think that when I read it (it was
already Tcl 8) a lot of other people had rewritten major parts, but the
standard and quality were set I guess, and also the core team was composed of
people that knew how to write code. About the new book: ordered it via Amazon,
but Amazon Italy for some time now for small things use the local postal
service, that always fails, so it returned back... to Amazon. I'll have to
purchase it again.

------
olakease
I heard many times about tcl or tcl/tk. Never paid attention until today. I
really liked the language but looks like kind of dead to me. Last tclkit
version is 8 years old. I tried to compile a tcl/tk application to an
executable file and most of the websites explaining the process pointed to
broken links (other docs, executables, etc).

Is tcl/tk still alive?

~~~
SQLite
Tcl/Tk is very much alive, and actively maintained. See the check-in history
at [https://core.tcl.tk/tcl/timeline](https://core.tcl.tk/tcl/timeline) (Tcl)
and [https://core.tcl.tk/tk/timeline](https://core.tcl.tk/tk/timeline) (Tk).
There are annual conferences for developers and users - one in Munich this
year ([http://www.eurotcl.eu/](http://www.eurotcl.eu/)) and another in Houston
([https://www.tcl.tk/community/tcl2018/index.html](https://www.tcl.tk/community/tcl2018/index.html)).

------
KasianFranks
I remember packaging and developing for the Tcl interpreter within Tivo boxes
and set top boxes a while ago. The footprint was small back then, 10k is
amazing. Great work.

